# Need FH answer again..



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Will a 29g tank be ok for my FH or do i need something bigger, i really don't want another 55 gallon tank im my house and thought i might be able to get away w a 29g that the local per store has a decent deal on..


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

No way. FH's are big bulky fish. They grow almost as fast as oscars do too.

55g BARE minimum for a FH.


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

A 29 will not house a FH, even a female. I would even say a 55 is cutting it to short and would at least go with a 75 for the added width.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Treat your FH with the same guidelines you'd use for a midas cichlid - most of them will eventually attain that size.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

dang... not what I wanted to hear but i asked He was maybe 3.5-4 inches a month ago, now he's like a good 5" and fat. He was smaller than both my oscars when I got him; now he's larger, dunno know why :-? I just don't see him needing a 55 gallon by himself, but im all new to this so i'll take ya'lls word :thumb:

6-2-08









6-12-08









p.s. he's in a 10g at the moment, and pissed :wink: My oscar healed and the FH had to go... Im gettin a tank tomorrow though :fish:


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah... you don't see him needing it now...

Just wait 'tell he's 14 inches long 

How big of a tank are you getting?

Art


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Im thinkin between a 40-55gallon. How long will it take him to grow to his full size??


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

I also hope you are not going to keep him with the oscars !?!

they will end up a couple nice dead oscars


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

if you want a flowerhorn for that tank, find either a Bonsai flowerhorn, or a Kirin Parrot, they usually dont get bigger then 5-6", which is OK for a 29g. if you dunno what they are, Bonsai's are have a parrot fish body and a flowerhorn face, and kirin parrots are parrotfish with flowerhorn markings and color.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

swamptrout said:


> I also hope you are not going to keep him with the oscars !?!
> 
> they will end up a couple nice dead oscars


Oh no, it want ever meet my oscars again, i have learned my lesson :wink:


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

Gonna need a 75 gallon for an adult male, 12" width really just doesn't cut it IMO.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree...go with the 75 gal.
I got an okay deal on a used 55 gal. back when I first got my oscar, but I ended up kicking myself for it and sold it off to buy a new 75 gal. setup. I wish I had gotten the 75 gal. from the start.

BV


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

That's a really nice looking FH. Beautiful flowerline and pearl spotting. Looks like it's getting a kok too. He deserves a 75g tank


----------

